# JD 1250 shifter question



## JD1250 (Jul 18, 2012)

I recently purchased a JD 1250 and noticed oil leaking from the gear shifters. It appears to be leaking from the boots on both shifters. I thought about replacing the gaskets, but didn't know if there were any other parts to replace. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## harrell3128 (Mar 10, 2011)

Get you a IT shop manual!edro:


----------



## Ken Rivers (Aug 4, 2017)

JD1250 said:


> I recently purchased a JD 1250 and noticed oil leaking from the gear shifters. It appears to be leaking from the boots on both shifters. I thought about replacing the gaskets, but didn't know if there were any other parts to replace. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ken Rivers (Aug 4, 2017)

I just picked up a 1250 a couple of days ago. It was doing the same thing. I put a zip tie on it and seemed to correct the problem for now. I understand there is a rubber gasket under there that needs replacing. I read you can make one from a piece of old innertube


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Check your transmission fluid level. I suspect that it is overfull. Also check for 'milky' appearance of the fluid indicating a buildup of water/condensation.


----------



## Ken Rivers (Aug 4, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Check your transmission fluid level. I suspect that it is overfull. Also check for 'milky' appearance of the fluid indicating a buildup of water/condensation.


Clean as a whistle. No water at all. Was wondering if there is a steel screen filter in this thing. I have an outside filter. Trying to figure this thing out.


----------



## Ken Rivers (Aug 4, 2017)

Ken Rivers said:


> Clean as a whistle. No water at all. Was wondering if there is a steel screen filter in this thing. I have an outside filter. Trying to figure this thing out.


Just drained this thing. I'm looking for a place where a metal screen filter could be. I can't see where one might be located. Perhaps this tractor only has the screw on filter outside below the foot rest on clutch side. If anyone is familiar with the model 1250 jd, I can use your help. Thanks, Ken


----------

